# Simple options credit spread trading register?



## gsc (4 July 2007)

Hi ....

Have been paper trading credit spreads on AU stocks ....and have been manually writing down and monitoring trades in foolscap note book 
would any one have a spreadsheet I could use to enter the trades on ...just to make it a bit more presentable ?

Have done a search but no luck 

thanks 
regards G


----------



## tcoates (4 July 2007)

try OpenOffice - it is open source (or used to be) has a spreadsheet application built in. Not sure of the link, but if you want it let me know.

Tim


----------



## CFD (5 July 2007)

If you do a search in the Beginners Lounge for excel spreadsheets or similar you will find a thread last posted to in mid June, with a few templates.


----------



## gsc (6 July 2007)

Hi 
Thanks for the replies ......unfortunatly the spreadsheets in the beginners section are not quite what I "m looking for  .... and checking out the open  office  link  thanks anyway...... 

regards G


----------

